# 12V Generator--> back conversion



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

641 conversion back to generator, stay 12V.

I have a great 641 that was 12V w/1 wire alternator when I got it. Because I am a NUT, I am going to re install a generator (thanks John Smith) after having it rebuilt as 12V (including new field coils).

I installed a new (untested) regulator bacK a year or so and have a complete wireing harness on my parts shelf.Betting that regulator is 6V so I will have to hunt down a 12V reg or heavly mod it.

Anybody done this, any comments/suggestions? (other than the obvious --->seek professional mental help!).

I just want to have a generator on this tractor & I like the 12V since it has all 12V lights & EI already. :smoking:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

What motors do the 641's have? I tried to install a 12 volt genny on an 8N but the motor would not turn enough RPMs to get the genny to a suitable charging RPM. If the motor is a flat head you may have the same problem, if it is a conventional, valve in head design, you should be ok.

The New Holland dealership should be able to fix you right up with a regulator. 

Good Luck.


----------



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

641 has a 134 OHV "Red Tiger"
It came with a generator as did all N's.
Sounds like you had a bad gen or wrong pully size.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

If you just need a 12v regulator, try one of the Bosch v-regs for a VW beetle. (Cheap - <$20) At the family shop we've successfully used them in place of a 'correct' unit on many applications. You just have to remember to energize them first, or they'll act like they're defective.

HTH!
Angel


----------



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks CatDaddy,

Since I am wierd enought to go back from alternator to 12V generator I think I'll stick with Ford Tractor parts.

I understand polarizing.

I am leaning toward searching out a later model Ford Tractor reg so I can "pretend" it is stock.

Thanks for the Idea, not being negative, just funny about keeping it Ford.:smoking:


----------



## kj3601 (Dec 30, 2004)

*12V Generator---> back conversion*

If you want your 641 gas to look original but on 12v, just pretend its a 641 diesel. The generators for these tractors can be identified by the Boss at the top of the generator were the belt adjustment arm bolt goes. The 6volt original generator boss faces the rear and the case does not have any vent holes nor cooling fan behind pulley. The 12v generator boss goes to the front, has a pulley with cooling fan and case is vented at the bottom. Otherwise they bolt up and look quite similar. Ford cars and trucks used the same style generators but case was vented both top and bottom. The voltage regulators bolt up the same. The 6volt is part number FAG10505A, and the 12volt is CONF10505A,both still available from NH or aftermarket. Hope this helps.


----------



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks kj3601,
I have already purchased a 641 6V gen from John Smith. 
But I might just use it as a core & get a reman diesel gen if I can find one like you mentioned.

Also was planning on getting a diesel regulator.

This is what I was fishing for.


----------

